# 2017 Hatch LT Intake



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

That is an attractive intake. So much nicer than the stock plastic tupperware. I still need to get an intake on my 1.4. It's on the list somewhere.....


----------



## CruisingintheCruze (Feb 14, 2014)

is the cone filter a dry filter or does it need to be oiled? Any chance on a video upload to hear it? thanks looks great


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

CruisingintheCruze said:


> is the cone filter a dry filter or does it need to be oiled? Any chance on a video upload to hear it? thanks looks great


AEM calls it a Dry-Flow oil-free filter. I will take some video today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

lmiller0810 said:


> AEM calls it a Dry-Flow oil-free filter. I will take some video today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here is the video you wanted I filmed it with my iPhone while driving in the parking lot so it’s not perfect but it gives you a good idea

https://youtu.be/9Rmjq8Dh0bA

 https://youtu.be/9Rmjq8Dh0bA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptainCookz (Sep 4, 2017)

It does sound great, thanks you taking the time to post the video for us. Is your Cruze a Stick Shift? Do you feel like the intake has given you a boost in power. How has the fuel economy been since the install?


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Yes the MPG has gotten better. Except when idling for long periods of time. 

It is automatic. 

It feels like it has more power. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MilitantNarwhal (Sep 17, 2017)

Did you install this yourself? Was it easy to do?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Yes. Piece of cake. 10mm socket and flat base screwdriver and about 10-20 mins. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tswilson (Sep 27, 2017)

Does anyone know if this will cause a engine light or any codes?


----------



## BigJay718 (Feb 1, 2017)

Tswilson said:


> Does anyone know if this will cause a engine light or any codes?


I have this intake on my LT manual hatch for the past 5000 miles with no issue.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I’d like to get one for my Hatch, but, AEMs Gen 2 intake, isn’t California compliant, even though AEM is in California. [emoji849][emoji849][emoji849]


----------



## Osgoood1 (Sep 26, 2017)

CruzeTech said:


> I?d like to get one for my Hatch, but, AEMs Gen 2 intake, isn?t California compliant, even though AEM is in California. [emoji849][emoji849][emoji849]


Bought mine 4 days ago on eBay from a dealer and it was 10.00 discount free shipping. 3 other eBay sellers said they can't sell to CA but on finally shipped it band new


----------

